# Matthew Poole



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole, British Puritan and Biblical commentator, was born in 1624 and died on October 12, 1679.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Spurgeon says of him: "On the whole, if I must have only one commentary, and had read Matthew Henry as I have, I do not know but what I should choose Poole."


----------



## ANT

I have Poole's 3 volume commentary set on the scriptures. They are excellent!




[Edited on 10-10-2005 by ANT]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I have heard that Matthew Poole was a signer of the Solemn League & Covenant.

He is buried at the English Reformed Church in Amsterdam:

http://www.thecemeteryproject.com/Graves/poole-matthew.htm


----------



## StudentoftheWord

He was one of my favorites.



-Chuck


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

I <3 Matthew Poole.


----------



## StudentoftheWord

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I <3 Matthew Poole.



You what?

I don't understand the symbol. 

For the Elect's Sake,

-Chuck


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

It's a heart, as in "I LOVE Matthew Poole"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

One of Matthew Poole's "Last Sayings" was:

"Let your Morning Thoughts, and your last Evening Thoughts, be what shall become of you to all Eternity."


----------



## Peter

Knowing the time, that it is now high time to awake out of sleep: for now is our salvation nearer then when we believed. The night is far spent the day is at hand, let us therefore cast off the works of darkness and let us put on the armor of light!

I will both lay me down in peace and quiet sleep will take because thou only me to dwell in safety Lord dost make, in safety Lord dost make

good thoughts to begin and end the day with!


----------



## Don Kistler

Soli Deo Gloria will soon be publishing Poole's "Dialogue Between a Roman Catholic Priest and a Protestant Minister." Look for it early in 2007.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Soli Deo Gloria will soon be publishing Poole's "Dialogue Between a Roman Catholic Priest and a Protestant Minister." Look for it early in 2007.



Very good! I recently acquired this myself. We are working on republishing this and other Poole works as well. Oh well, you can never get enough Matthew Poole, in my opinion!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole was among the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## Semper Fidelis

Is this a hint that you want a Poole smiley?

So many Puritan smileys, so little time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

^^ hint, hint ^^


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Now that I have the Contact Form working, I'll get right on it. Have you seen the site: http://www.reformationart.com?

It's a treasure trove of Smiley material...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Kewl, thanks! Yes, that's a wonderful site. Another good place for church history pics / smilies is right here.


----------



## caddy

^^^

Is Poole available in any Online software besides Online Bible ?

I have Libronix, Bibleworks 7, E-Sword, but none have Poole

Swordsearcher seems to have it


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by caddy_
> ^^^
> 
> Is Poole available in any Online software besides Online Bible ?
> 
> I have Libronix, Bibleworks 7, E-Sword, but none have Poole
> 
> Swordsearcher seems to have it



Besides Online Bible, his annotations are also available on the EPP.


----------



## caddy

^
Thanks Andrew


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole contributed four of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _How Ministers or Christian Friends may and ought to apply themselves to sick Persons, for their Good, and the Discharge of their own Conscience_; 2) _How may Detraction be best prevented or cured?_; 3) _The Satisfaction of Christ discussed_; and 4) _Pope and Councils not Infallible_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole's commentary on Genesis (more is forthcoming) is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole was one of the signers of the Epistle Commending the Westminster Standards.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The introduction to Matthew Poole's Annotations (written by his continuators) is often overlooked but is very much worth reading for those who have not already done so -- it tells the story of the English Bible and annotations leading up to Poole's work. It can be read online here (scroll down).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> One of Matthew Poole's "Last Sayings" was:
> 
> "Let your Morning Thoughts, and your last Evening Thoughts, be what shall become of you to all Eternity."



A few more of Matthew Poole's "Last Sayings":

35. If the Reward of Religion would be presently in hand, who would not be Religious?

39. Every Morning Remember that thy Walking with God, is the Business of that Day.

46. Whatever thou doest for God, God keeps a true Account, believe it, and Plow and Sow in hope.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Matthew Poole's commentary on Genesis (more is forthcoming) is available online here.



Exodus and 1 Corinthians are now available as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole's wife was buried on August 11, 1668. Edward Stillingfleet preached the funeral sermon. They had a son who died in 1697.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

My pastor now has a website devoted to Matthew Poole and his works. More will be added to the site as time goes one. Check it out: 

http://www.matthewpoole.net/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole's _The Nullity of the Romish Faith_ is available online here.


----------



## caddy

I snagged His Commentaries Andrew !

Very Nice...

The only drawback is the small print.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

caddy said:


> I snagged His Commentaries Andrew !
> 
> Very Nice...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Don Kistler said:


> Soli Deo Gloria will soon be publishing Poole's "Dialogue Between a Roman Catholic Priest and a Protestant Minister." Look for it early in 2007.



It is expected to be released later this month (March 2007).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole's commentary on Leviticus is now online.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole:



> Ministers are living Books, and Books are dead Ministers; and yet though dead, they speak. When you cannot heare the one, you may read the other.


----------



## greenbaggins

*Synopsis*

Andrew, is your pastor planning on translating the whole of the SC? I emailed him, but got no response. If he is, not only am I tremendously excited, but willing to help him in any way I can.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

greenbaggins said:


> Andrew, is your pastor planning on translating the whole of the SC? I emailed him, but got no response. If he is, not only am I tremendously excited, but willing to help him in any way I can.



I appreciate your encouraging words! Yes, his plan is to translate the entire Synopsis. He is well into Genesis and moving rapidly but it is a very lengthy project as you may imagine. The Preface is now available on the website and chapters from Genesis will be forthcoming soon, dv. I will mentioned that you tried to reach him and also that you have kindly offered to assist. Thank you very much, and God bless.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole's commentary on Numbers is now online.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Poole, _Dialogue between a Popish priest and an English Protestant : wherein the principal points and arguements of both religions are truly proposed, and fully examined_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

George Godfrey Cunningham, _Lives of Eminent and Illustrious Englishmen, from Alfred the Great to the Latest Times, on an Original Plan_:



> He is represented by his biographer as being of an exceedingly merry disposition, though always within the limits of reason and innocence. His conversation is said to have been diverting and facetious in a very high degree. How great then must have been the restraints he exercised in so severe and continued a seclusion from society, and so close an application of mind to the very driest and dullest of studies – criticism! Mr Poole, however, appears to have enjoyed the happy art of both exciting and regulating innocent mirth.
> 
> He seems to have entertained a strict sense of what was decorous and of what was useful in facetious and entertaining, or even in mirthful discourse; but when he found that the strain was likely to be too long continued, or surpass the due limit, he would say, ‘Now let us call for a reckoning,’ and then would begin some very serious conversation, and endeavour thereby to leave upon his company some useful and valuable impression.


----------

